# US & UK Intelligence Anniversary



## Brill (Mar 16, 2016)

Bit of Intel history for the buffs on the site.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/16/w...=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article


----------

